# Leaving for the weekend



## Hirelena (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, hehe as you can see I am new to the site, and I have a quick question.

Im leaving for the weekend and I wanted to make sure my fish were feed so I went out and got a weekend fish food feeder. But on the back it says that its meant for 5-10 fish, and has to have circulation. It is a Topfin weekend fish food feeder by the way. Well I got _one_ beta in a tank, with no filter. Is it still okay to use? Should I break the feeder in half or 1/4ths? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Your going away just for the weekend? Your Betta will be FINE. Bettas can go a very long time without food. If you really want him to get fed, give him to a friend over the weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. As doggyhog stated, your fish will be fine for the weekend. Just feed him right before you leave then when you come back.


----------



## Hirelena (Jun 19, 2009)

Poo so I bought that food for nothing I Guess


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If it hasn't been opened maybe you can take it back.


----------



## Hirelena (Jun 19, 2009)

Im sure I can *nod* 

Thank you~


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Bettas can go up to two weeks without food, so a weekend will be nothing.


----------

